# Majordomo List-Server



## Dennis Wronka (27. Oktober 2002)

So, meinem wirren Geist ist auch mal wieder eine Frage entsprungen und wartet darauf von euch gelöst zu werden.

Wie krieg ich dieses Majordomo mit meinem Postfix zum rennen.
Entweder ich krieg 'ne Postfix-Mail zurück wo drin steht "Is nich!" (den genauen Wortlaut kenn ich grad nich), oder es passiert einfach garnix; als wär überhaupt keine Mail an die Liste geschickt worden.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus

have fun

reptiler


----------

